# Epperlein?



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Paul,

This doesn't look like an Epperlein part to me, but take a look at Zbay Item number: 290277269952

:blink:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Paul,
> 
> This doesn't look like an Epperlein to me, but take a look at Zbay Item number: 290277269952
> 
> :blink:


I'm already watching it Larry h34r: ...but many thanks for thinking of me! :thumbsup:

And I agree, doesn't look like Epperlein to me either...I think its a Timex one...


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Agreed Paul and Larry. It is a balance for a #67 Timex made in Germany.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Agreed Paul and Larry. It is a balance for a #67 Timex made in Germany.


Thanks Bill. That's what I thought it was....I suspected it wasn't an Epperlein.

Was there a link between Laco and Epperlein in the eventual Timex electric watch? Maybe it really is an Epperlein

:huh:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Larry, when Timex bought Durowe-Laco at the end of 1958 after first trying to buy Bulova, Junghens, and Gruen. Laco had a prototype electric that was not close to production at that time. It was not until 3 years later that the first Timex electrics were sold. Due to several problems, Timex sold Laco to ESA in 1965 but retained ownership of all the machinery and personnel and moved them to another location. .US time designed it's own new electric movement, the#84 and manufactured them in Dundee and Besancon. BTW by 1966 Timex electrics outsold of all US competitors.

So after all that I would doubt there was a connection with Epperlein unless it was after Timex sold Laco to ESA.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Larry, when Timex bought Durowe-Laco at the end of 1958 after first trying to buy Bulova, Junghens, and Gruen. Laco had a prototype electric that was not close to production at that time. It was not until 3 years later that the first Timex electrics were sold. Due to several problems, Timex sold Laco to ESA in 1965 but retained ownership of all the machinery and personnel and moved them to another location. .US time designed it's own new electric movement, the#84 and manufactured them in Dundee and Besancon. BTW by 1966 Timex electrics outsold of all US competitors.
> 
> So after all that I would doubt there was a connection with Epperlein unless it was after Timex sold Laco to ESA.


Thanks Bill, fascinating stuff.

We know that there was a connection between Epperlein and Hamilton in the mid 50's. Could it be that Epperlein was also selling his knowledge and engineering services to other watch companies as well?

Maybe we'll never know.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Could it be that Epperlein was also selling his knowledge and engineering services to other watch companies as well?


Epperlein and Laco....both from West Germany....so maybe....


----------

